# British and Zulus mark battles



## Brian G Turner (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure how popular the film was outside of Britain - but here "Zulu" is a classic.

I recommend you read the whole article: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/3425599.stm

excerpt:



> *British and Zulu officials have gathered in South Africa to mark the 125th anniversary of one of Britain's heaviest military defeats. *
> 
> 
> Some 1,500 British soldiers were killed as they were defeated in the 1879 battle of Isandhlwana.
> ...


----------

